# v y b (pronunciación)



## maghanish2

Hola!

En todos los libros y sitios en el Red que he visto, dice que la 'v' se pronuncia como la 'b' inglesa, pero todavía cuando escucho a nativos hablar, parece que están diciéndolas como la 'v' inglesa.

Difiere de país a país o es simplemente que no estoy oyendo bien?  Gracias por la ayuda!


----------



## Fernita

Hola Maghanish.

Al menos en Argentina, no diferenciamos la *v *de la *b* cuando hablamos.
Pronunciamos la v corta como si fuera la b larga.

Creo que es así en casi todos los países.
Saludos,


----------



## Kangy

La pronunciación oficial es como la B inglesa, pero sólo al comienzo de las palabras, y después de N. En otras posiciones, se debilita y se pronuncia sin cerrar totalmente los labios. Igualmente, en muchos lugares, este sonido se mezcla con el de la V inglesa, lo que no presenta ninguna dificultad ni ambigüedad. Yo, personalmente, pronuncio la V como una mezcla de ambas, dependiendo de cómo venga hablando.


----------



## argentina84

Acá voy con mi versión otra vez....
La *v y b* se pronuncian igual en Argentina, pero ninguna de ellas se pronuncia como la *v o b inglesas...*

la *b inglesa* es *plosive*, la *española no.*
la *v inglesa* es *fricative*, la *española no.*

Lo más cercano es pronunciar ambas *v y b *como una *v inglesa sin fuerza*...

Espero haya sido de ayuda...
Regards!


----------



## maghanish2

Gracias a todos, así que básicamente no debo decir la 'v' nunca, correcto?


----------



## Fernita

maghanish2 said:


> Gracias a todos, así que básicamente no debo decir la 'v' nunca, correcto?


Correcto. Sonaría muy forzado para nosotros.


----------



## argentina84

maghanish2 said:


> Hola!
> 
> En todos los libros y sitios en el Red que he visto, dice que la 'v' se pronuncia como la 'b' inglesa, pero todavía cuando escucho a nativos hablar, parece que están diciéndolas como la 'v' inglesa.


 
Yo creo que debes guiarte por lo que bien pudiste deducir por tu cuenta. 
¡Saludos!

hahaha creo que una vez más soy una excepción a la regla! Maghanish...no me hagas caso


----------



## maghanish2

Argentina84, no comprendo lo que escribiste....me siento avergonzado, pero no podía encontrar las palabras en el diccionario tampoco. Por favor, puedes explicar lo que significaste?


----------



## narhei

Se deben pronunciar *b *y *v *como "b", pero no como la inglesa, sino más suave. De todas formas, si pronuncias distinto la *b *y la *v*, casi ningún hispanoparlante lo notaría, porque no tenemos el oído preparado para eso


----------



## maghanish2

Realmente, narhei? Eso es muy interesante, no notaría ninguna diferencia!?


----------



## argentina84

maghanish2 said:


> Realmente, narhei? Eso es muy interesante, no notaría ninguna diferencia!?


 
Si es verdad. Nos daríamos cuenta de que no sos nativo, pero entenderíamos igual.


----------



## chicanul

¿Cómo se pronuncia el nombre "Victor"?? como [Bictor]?

o como la "b" inglesa, pero suave??


----------



## argentina84

chicanul said:


> ¿Cómo se pronuncia el nombre "Victor"?? como [Bictor]?


 
Para mi no. Pero....


----------



## narhei

La mayoría de la gente que conozco yo no es capaz, en mitad de una palabra o frase, a no ser q tengas estés acostumbrado, incluso en inglés es dificil a veces saberlo. Es como distinguir las vocales que no existen en español, nos es muy difícil.


----------



## maghanish2

Sí, tienes razón, en inglés es difícil a veces, así que comprendo lo que estás diciendo.  Es muy interesante!


----------



## Jellby

La B y la V se pronuncian en español *exactamente igual* en todos los casos, y *nunca* como la V inglesa.

Según su posición en la palabra o en la frase, como han dicho, pueden cambiar su articulación exacta (es algo que se hace inconscientemente), pero es independiente de que se escriba B o V. Los sonidos son:

Al principio de palabra o después de algunas consonantes: * (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voiced_bilabial_plosive)
Entre vocales: [β] (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voiced_bilabial_fricative) [β̞] (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bilabial_approximant)

La articulación es siempre es bilabial y nunca labiodental (como la F).*


----------



## Modosita

Jellby said:


> La B y la V se pronuncian en español *exactamente igual* en todos los casos,.


 
Hola Jellby, estoy de acuerdo contigo. 

En español no se distingue entre las dos letras. Hay zonas que distinguen entre la ll y la y (que normalemnte tampoco se distinguen) , pero no entre la v y la b, eso sería una pronunciación incorrecta.


Curiosamente he visto esto en google:



> El castellano hablado en Chile, como ocurre con el de *casi* todos los países de habla hispana, no marca diferencia al *...*


 
No sé porque dicen _casi_...

saludos


----------



## Jellby

Modosita said:


> No sé porque dicen _casi_...



Según dice el DPD:

La pronunciación de la _v_ como labiodental no ha existido nunca en español, y solo se da de forma espontánea en hablantes valencianos o mallorquines y en los de algunas zonas del sur de Cataluña, cuando hablan castellano, por influencia de su lengua regional. También se da espontáneamente en algunos puntos de América por influjo de las lenguas amerindias. En el resto de los casos, es un error que cometen algunas personas por un equivocado prurito de corrección, basado en recomendaciones del pasado.


----------



## Outsider

No es bien así. Parece que en algunos dialectos del español sí que existe la labiodental [v]. De todas maneras:


La pronunciación labiodental [v] es dialectal y muy minoritaria.
No depende de cómo se escribe. Tanto la letra "b" como la letra "v" podrán ser pronunciadas como [v] en esos dialectos. *En* ninguna variedad del español se pronuncian de modo diferente la "b" y la "v".


----------



## argentina84

Jellby said:


> Al principio de palabra o después de algunas consonantes: * (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voiced_bilabial_plosive)
> Entre vocales: [β] (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Voiced_bilabial_fricative) [β̞] (http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Bilabial_approximant)
> 
> La articulación es siempre es bilabial y nunca labiodental (como la F).*


*

I don't quite agree. I never articulate plosive b's. To me, they are labiodental in most of the cases, and slightly plosives when they are after an "m", like in "ambos". 

But perhaps this is my Argentinian dialect one more time..or my idiolect.*


----------



## Quelqu'un

Interesting. My Spanish professor just spent an entire class period denigrating people who pronounce v as /b/ in castellano ("Eso es completamente incorrecto," dijo). He also criticized people who pronounce c and z as /s/. It seems that no matter in what language, _your_ speech is the_ correct_ speech; everyone else is wrong.


----------



## argentina84

Quelqu'un said:


> Interesting. My Spanish professor just spent an entire class period denigrating people who pronounce v as /b/ in castellano ("Eso es completamente incorrecto," dijo). He also criticized people who pronounce c and z as /s/. It seems that no matter in what language, _your_ speech is the_ correct_ speech; everyone else is wrong.


 
Where was your Spanish teacher from?


----------



## Quelqu'un

La Guinea Ecuatorial. But he studied in Murcia.


----------



## Outsider

argentina84 said:


> I never articulate plosive *b*'s.


What about the approximants?


----------



## argentina84

Outsider said:


> What about the approximants?


 
Do you mean how I articulate approximants?


----------



## Lumia

Quelqu'un said:


> La Guinea Ecuatorial. But he studied in Murcia.


 
Your teacher needs urgently check the rules of the Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española:

"*v*. *1.* Vigesimoquinta letra del abecedario español y vigesimosegunda del orden latino internacional. Su nombre es femenino:_ la uve_. En América recibe también los nombres de_ ve, ve baja,_ _ve corta_ o _ve chica;_ su plural es _uves_ o _ves_. La denominación más recomendable es _uve,_ pues permite distinguir claramente el nombre de esta letra del de la letra_ b_.

*2.* *Representa el sonido consonántico bilabial sonoro /b/, sonido que también representa la letra b (→</SPAN> **b**) y, en ocasiones, la w* (→</SPAN> w, 2a).

*3.* *No existe en español diferencia alguna en la pronunciación de las letras b y v. Las dos representan hoy el sonido bilabial sonoro /b/.* La ortografía española mantuvo por tradición ambas letras, que en latín representaban sonidos distintos. En el español medieval hay abundantes muestras de confusión entre una y otra grafía, prueba de su confluencia progresiva en la representación indistinta del mismo sonido, confluencia que era ya general en el siglo xvi. La pronunciación de la _v_ como labiodental no ha existido nunca en español, y solo se da de forma espontánea en hablantes valencianos o mallorquines y en los de algunas zonas del sur de Cataluña, cuando hablan castellano, por influencia de su lengua regional. También se da espontáneamente en algunos puntos de América por influjo de las lenguas amerindias. En el resto de los casos, es un error que cometen algunas personas por un equivocado prurito de corrección, basado en recomendaciones del pasado, pues aunque la Academia reconoció ya desde el _Diccionario de Autoridades_ (1726-1739) que «los españoles no hacemos distinción en la pronunciación de estas dos letras», varias ediciones de la _Ortografía_ y de la _Gramática_ académicas de los siglos xviii, xix y principios del xx describieron, e incluso recomendaron, la pronunciación de la _v_ como labiodental. Se creyó entonces conveniente distinguirla de la _b,_ como ocurría en varias de las grandes lenguas europeas, entre ellas el francés y el inglés, de tan notable influjo en esas épocas; pero ya desde la _Gramática_ de 1911 la Academia dejó de recomendar explícitamente esta distinción. En resumen, *la pronunciación correcta de la letra v en español es idéntica a la de la b,* por lo que no existe oralmente ninguna diferencia en nuestro idioma entre palabras como _baca_ y _vaca,_ _bello_ y _vello,_ _acerbo_ y _acervo_."

http://buscon.rae.es/dpdI/SrvltConsulta?lema=uve


----------



## Outsider

argentina84 said:


> Do you mean how I articulate approximants?


Yes, I was curious to know if you ever articulate "b" and "v" as approximants.


----------



## Pichicha

Hola!
No estoy de acuerdo con Lumia en cuanto a que no hay diferencia en la pronunciación de b y v.

If you say "bello" you're meaning "beautiful", but when you say "vello" you're refering to "downy hair"
The pronunciation of *b* is like "*b*eauty" 
The pronunciation of *v* is like "lea*v*e" 

Another case:
Se ha ido de ca*s*a = He has left home.
Se ha ido de ca*z*a = He has gone for a hunt

Te cuento que en Argentina no hacemos diferencia entre un sonido y otro. But the teacher must teach you the correct form to pronounce each letter.
Take it easy! and good luck!


----------



## Outsider

Pichicha said:


> Te cuento que en Argentina no hacemos diferencia entre un sonido y otro. But the teacher must teach you the correct form to pronounce each letter.


If you make no distinction, then the correct way to pronounce is the same for both letters.


----------



## argentina84

Outsider said:


> Yes, I was curious to know if you ever articulate "b" and "v" as approximants.


 
Perhaps. 
I don't claim to be right, but I don't pronounce b's plosively, I mean, Spanish b's are not plosives, or at least not like the English b's. Otherwise I would not have needed to learn it when studying English pronunciation. I still rememeber my teacher say "I must hear an explosion!".

 I articulate b's like I do v's.  There is neither explosion nor strong friction when I speak Spanish...so I can say their pronunciation is like that of an approximant...very soft and without special power...

I'm sorry I don't know how to explain it in better words...but I have recorded myself in natural conversation and I don't find any plosive sound there...but "p's". 

I think I have found out the reason why some people don't understand me when I speak Spanish... I used to think it was  speed-problem...


----------



## Pichicha

I think I have found out the reason why some people don't understand me when I speak Spanish... I used to think it was speed-problem...[/quote]


Argentina84:
creo que encontramos la razón por la cual no nos entendemos entre nosotros. Tengo algunos años más que vos (pero no muchos). Mis maestras eran señoras mayores, _chapadas a la antigua_, y nos exigían pronunciar correctamente b / v / c / z / s. En lo cotidiano ya no lo hacemos pero no significa que sea correcto. Por eso también nos cuesta entender a los españoles, que hablan diferenciando esos sonidos.


----------



## Outsider

argentina84 said:
			
		

> I don't claim to be right, but I don't pronounce b's plosively, I mean, Spanish b's are not plosives, or at least not like the English b's. Otherwise I would not have needed to learn it when studying English pronunciation. I still rememeber my teacher say "I must hear an explosion!".


The reason why I asked is that when you said you pronounced _b/v_ always as a labiodental, I was left wondering whether you were actually thinking of an approximant.

Listen to the approximant [ß] here (click on "espirantes"; it's the first from top to bottom), and to the labiodental [v] here ("fricatives", top right). Is it possible that what you thought was the latter is actually the former?... Please note that _neither of these two_ is a plosive ("oclusivas", top right)!



Pichicha said:


> Mis maestras eran señoras mayores, _chapadas a la antigua_, y nos exigían pronunciar correctamente b / v / c / z / s. En lo cotidiano ya no lo hacemos pero no significa que sea correcto. Por eso también nos cuesta entender a los españoles, que hablan diferenciando esos sonidos.


Los españoles tampoco diferencian la "b" de la "v". Sus maestras, desafortunadamente, eran, como decimos en portugués, _mais papistas que o papa_.


----------



## Jellby

Pichicha said:


> If you say "bello" you're meaning "beautiful", but when you say "vello" you're refering to "downy hair"
> The pronunciation of *b* is like "*b*eauty"
> The pronunciation of *v* is like "lea*v*e"



Not in Spanish. The fact that they mean different things is not a reason. "Haya" and "aya" mean different things, and still "h" has no sound. Even "haya" can mean different things and sounds the same. 



> Another case:
> Se ha ido de ca*s*a = He has left home.
> Se ha ido de ca*z*a = He has gone for a hunt



It depends. In most of Spain there is a difference since a long time. In the rest of the Spanish speaking world both words are pronounced the same, and one would have to ask or tell from the context.

The difference S/Z is a regional thing, the difference B/V is a foreign (to Spanish) feature.

PS. When I say "Spanish" I mean the Spanish language as a whole, not the variant spoken in Spain.


----------



## Lumia

Pichicha said:


> Hola!
> No estoy de acuerdo con Lumia en cuanto a que no hay diferencia en la pronunciación de b y v.


 
No es lo que Lumia cuenta. Es lo que dice la Asociación de Academias de la Lengua Española (que es quien marca las normas en castellano), de la que forma parte la Academia Argentina de Letras.


----------



## tazx

Una explicación larga y muy complicada para algo sencillo.

*La B y la V en español corresponden al mismo sonido, el mismo que el de la B en inglés /b/*

A menos que seas un gringo que quiere hacerse pasar por venezolano, gallego, andaluz... Entonces puedes tomar unas clases tipo "My Fair Lady".


Saludos a todos.


----------



## Outsider

tazx said:


> *La B y la V en español corresponden al mismo sonido, el mismo que el de la B en inglés /b/*


No siempre.


----------



## argentina84

Outsider said:


> Listen to the approximant [ß] here


 
This is the sound I referred to when I tried to explain the b/v I always articulate, no matter the position of the letter in the word. Hovewer, sometimes I pronounce it stronger than on the examples given. 

And very interesting link!


----------



## Outsider

argentina84 said:


> This is the sound I referred to when I tried to explain the b/v I always articulate, no matter the position of the letter in the word. Hovewer, sometimes I pronounce it stronger than on the examples given.


Then, from what I've gathered so far, the vast majority of Spanish speakers pronounce these letters pretty much as you do. (Here's another good link.)


----------



## maghanish2

El 'link' que diste Outsider es muy interesante, porque para mí, ni siquiera oír la 'b' en las palabras, especialmente 'lobo'. A mí suena más como 'laár' y 'loo', y lo he escuchado MUCHAS veces, pero nunca podía oír ningún sonido que representa una 'b', excepto en 'curva' y 'selva', probablemente porque siguen un consonante y no un vocal.

Muy muy interesante....


----------



## Quelqu'un

Lumia, thanks for the information!


----------



## tazx

No hay diferencia de pronunciación entre B y V. ¿En eso estamos de acuerdo?


----------



## argentina84

Outsider said:


> Then, from what I've gathered so far, the vast majority of Spanish speakers pronounce these letters pretty much as you do. (Here's another good link.)


 
That is what I used to think. To me, there is a big difference between the theory and the actual practice...I had never produced a /b/ sound before my English teacher taught me the English "voiced bilabial plosive". 

Is that strange?


----------



## argentina84

tazx said:


> No hay diferencia de pronunciación entre B y V. ¿En eso estamos de acuerdo?


 
Yes. We agree on that.


----------



## Outsider

argentina84 said:


> That is what I used to think. To me, there is a big difference between the theory and the actual practice...I had never produced a /b/ sound before my English teacher taught me the English "voiced bilabial plosive".
> 
> Is that strange?


I don't think so at all. The plosive is the less common realization of /b/. Most of the time, it's realized as an approximant. I guess some speakers got rid of the plosive (which was only there like 10% of the time, anyway).


----------



## argentina84

Outsider said:


> I don't think so at all. The plosive is the less common realization of /b/. Most of the time, it's realized as an approximant. I guess some speakers got rid of the plosive (which was only there like 10% of the time, anyway).


 
I must be one of those speakers, then.
Thanks for the explanation, Outsider! The web sites..everything!


----------



## Nymphaea

Hello,

This has been puzzling me:

Are the letters "be" and "ve" pronounced exactly alike in Spanish? ... and if so, if you spell a word with a "b" or a "v" in it for someone, how does that person know which one it is?

Thanks,
Harriett


----------



## _LC_

Hello, 
In Mexico there is no difference when pronouncing them, that is why we have to learn which word goes with what letter.
I think in Spain is differente...let's see!

Welcome!


----------



## DiabloScott

Every place I've ever been, they're pronounced exactly the same as each other; but different regions pronounce them differently from other regions.

I've also heard "uve" used as the word for "v".


----------



## Sautée

No, there is no difference.


----------



## Kangy

Though the pronounciation might vary a bit between countries, B and V are pronounced exactly the same.


----------



## Sautée

Yes, in Spain "V" is called "uve". In Argentina "Ve corta" (as opposed to "Be larga").


----------



## Outsider

Nymphaea said:


> Are the letters "be" and "ve" pronounced exactly alike in Spanish?


Yes, they are. 



Nymphaea said:


> ... and if so, if you spell a word with a "b" or a "v" in it for someone, how does that person know which one it is?


You should give the two letters different-sounding names whenever there is a risk of ambiguity. While the letter "v" is called "ve" in the Americas, Spanish speakers add an adjective when they need to distinguish it from the letter "b" (called "be", which of course is pronounced exactly like "ve"). For example, some say "ve corta" versus "be larga". See here.


----------



## Argónida

Outsider said:


> You should give the two letters different-sounding names whenever there is a risk of ambiguity. While the letter "v" is called "ve" in the Americas, Spanish speakers add an adjective when they need to distinguish it from the letter "b" (called "be", which of course is pronounced exactly like "ve"). For example, some say "ve corta" versus "be larga". See here.


 
Do you mean Spanish people say "ve corta" and "be larga"? That's not correct. We always call those letters "uve" and "be".


----------



## Outsider

Argónida said:


> Do you mean Spanish people say "ve corta" and "be larga"?


No, I meant that some speakers of Spanish call them _ve corta_ and _be larga_.


----------



## Kangy

Outsider said:


> No, I meant that some speakers of Spanish call them _ve corta_ and _be larga_.



Like we do in Argentina 

In other countries they're _be grande_ and _ve chica_, _be_ and _uve_.


----------



## Argónida

Outsider said:


> No, I meant that some speakers of Spanish call them _ve corta_ and _be larga_.


 
OK. I understood you were talking about Spaniards.

By the way, there are a lot of threads on WR about the pronunciation of b and v in Spanish.


----------



## Nymphaea

Thank you all very much for your replies. I see that there are many ways to distinguish between b and v. The one I like best is _'be de burro_" and "_ve de vaca_" because it relieves me of the necessity of remembering whether it is "_be_" or "_ve_" that is _grande, largo,_ etc!

Harriett


----------



## greekeulogy

I know that in Costa Rica, it is said "uve" for "v" and "be" for "b."  I remember my host mom explaining to me once that they also give other word examples when spelling a word for someone.

eg.  "Be como burro y ve como ver"

I can't remember the example she gave me for "v" but I remember she specifically said "be como burro."


----------



## softouch_me

Eso pasa porque nunca se pusó tanto enfasis en enseñarnos la diferencia entre una y otra,cuando estaba en Brasil aprendí la diferencia y más en USA...donde si se pronuncia como debe de ser.. no que sí se escribe con esta o con la otra.. pas alo mismo con la W en algunos paises se le llama Vdoble y en otras doble U o doble V
Qué me dicen de la Y en Venezuela YE... en otros I griega y así por el estilo...


----------



## softouch_me

Bien lo dicen... B labial y V dentilabial, cierto o no???


----------



## Jellby

softouch_me said:


> Eso pasa porque nunca se pusó tanto enfasis en enseñarnos la diferencia entre una y otra,cuando estaba en Brasil aprendí la diferencia y más en USA...donde si se pronuncia como debe de ser.. no que sí se escribe con esta o con la otra.. pas alo mismo con la W en algunos paises se le llama Vdoble y en otras doble U o doble V
> Qué me dicen de la Y en Venezuela YE... en otros I griega y así por el estilo...



Claro, aprenderías la diferencia en portugués y en inglés. Pero *en español no hay diferencia*, desde hace unos cuantos siglos.


----------



## mhp

Although there is no difference in pronouncing v and b, there is a difference how they sound depending on their location relative to other letters: For example, for me a word that starts with v/b the sound is more like English B. Between vowels, the sound is softer, but never like an English V.

  Here is what the RAE says about B
*2.* Cuando la _b_ va seguida de _s_ y de otra consonante, su pronunciación se relaja, pero en el habla esmerada debe evitarse su desaparición: [astrúso] por _abstruso,_ [astraér] por _abstraer_. No obstante, la reducción del grupo _-bs-_ a _-s-_ se ha fijado en la escritura en algunos casos, como ha ocurrido en _obscuro, subscribir, substancia, substitución, substraer,_ y sus compuestos y derivados, que hoy se escriben mayoritariamente solo con _-s-:_ _oscuro, suscribir, sustancia, sustitución, sustraer, _etc.
*3.* No es propia de la pronunciación culta la vocalización de la /b/ ante consonante: [ausolúto] por _absoluto,_ ni su cambio por los sonidos /k/ o /g/: [aksolúto], [agsolúto]. También debe evitarse la pronunciación de la /b/ ante /u/ como una /g/: [aguélo] por _abuelo, _[guéno] por _bueno._ No obstante, esta pronunciación se ha fijado en algún caso en la escritura, dando lugar a variantes gráficas admitidas: _buhardilla_/_guardilla_.


----------



## lazarus1907

softouch_me said:


> No. *Q*ue nunca aprendimos a difrenciar lo mas basico en pronunciaci*ó*n
> la labial y la dentilabial y sabes que... ya me cansé de dar explicaciones .. si me lo permiten*,* lo dir*é* otra vez .. lean bien..
> Gracias de nuevo.


La uve no es labiodental en español, aunque lo sea en inglés, francés y muchos otros idiomas. Y no tiene nada que ver con que yo sea español; mira los comentarios de otros hispanoamericanos en esta discusión y en otras anteriores.

Muchos autores españoles ya hablaban de que no solo no diferenciamos los sonidos, sino que además tenemos problemas para diferenciarlos. Esto ocurría ya antes de que Colón llegara a América.


----------



## noopynoob

Spelling, como identifico el sonido de *c* y *z*, también de *b* y *v, *por ejemplo en español lo identificamos diciendo "b larga" y "v corta" o uv, como se diría correctamente en ingles, gracias.


----------



## micafe

En inglés cada una de esas letras tiene su propia pronunciación.


----------



## grahamcracker

Generalmente, la letra "c" tiene dos sonidos: como "s" y tambien "k" (/qu/ en español).

"z" sounds like "s," but the "z" is voiced and then "s" is unvoiced. Unfortunately, sometimes the "s" is pronounced like the "z" when the "s" appears at the end of a word.


----------



## noopynoob

micafe said:


> En inglés cada una de esas letras tiene su propia pronunciación.


como seria? porque por ejemplo v y b tienen sonidos identicos


----------



## Pinairun

noopynoob said:


> Spelling, *¿*c*ó*mo identifico el sonido de *c* y *z*, también de *b* y v?, por ejemplo en español lo identificamos diciendo "b larga" y "v corta" o uv*e*, *¿*c*ó*mo se diría correctamente en ingl*é*s*?*, gracias.



Aquí tienes una muestra de cómo se pronuncian las letras en  inglés.

Y aquí, otra.


----------



## micafe

noopynoob said:


> como seria? porque por ejemplo v y b tienen sonidos identicos



No en inglés. 

La B se pronuncia juntando los labios. La V se pronuncia juntando el labio inferior con los dientes superiores. 
*
"Bat" *y* "Vat"* no se pronuncian igual.


----------



## water is h2o

La b es como la p con voz, y la v como la f.


----------

